# Searched, but nothing...replacement derailleur hanger for 481sl available?



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

I've searched, but nothing seems to pop up.

I have a 2004 481sl and would like to have replacement derailleur hangers and bolts. Are these available anywhere? I don't have a LOOK dealer locally that can/will help me track one down, and I'd like to have spares. Mine are fine at the moment, save for one stripped bolt which is not an issue at the moment because the placement is fine, but I'm going to tear the bike down and give it a complete overhaul this winter and I thought about playing with the wheelbase some. This is what caused me to search for extras...just in case.

thanks


----------



## slyboots (Mar 20, 2006)

Check here: http://derailleurhanger.com/look.htm


----------

